
Saturn's moon Rhea may have a breathable atmosphere (unlikely) - olefoo
http://io9.com/5699783/saturns-moon-rhea-may-have-a-breathable-atmosphere?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+kotaku%2Ffull+%28Kotaku%29
======
olefoo
Breathable only if you can tolerate frozen lungs and a ppO2 of nothing since
oxygen is a liquid at the temperatures found on Rhea's surface (-174 C).

I realize io9 is a science _fiction_ blog, but I wish they would put more
emphasis on the science sometimes.

~~~
hugh3
Is oxygen a liquid under those temperature _and pressure_ conditions?

Not much is a liquid at the damn-near-zero pressure of Rhea's atmosphere.

~~~
olefoo
I thought of that not long after I hit the post button. And you are correct.
But basically, there may be free oxygen on Rhea, but no stretch of the
imagination is going to turn that into anything like a breathable atmosphere.

